# Anybody use Cancun Valet lately?



## M&M (Jun 8, 2010)

We need to plan our transportation from the airport (and return).
We've used both Cancun Valet and USA Transfers (E-Plus) in the past but haven't heard of anyone using CV lately. They are a bit cheaper and take CC payment (which I prefer anyway).
Anyone use Cancun Valet lately? If so can you share your experience?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, last year, summer 09, and they were great.

There was a thread a few weeks or a month ago that apparently none of the services can take cash now, so E+ will also have to take credit card payments.

From reading on this board, it sounds like Cancun Valet and E+ both get great reviews.


----------



## Blue Skies (Jun 9, 2010)

We used Cancun Valet in January 2010.  Everything went without a hitch, no problems at all.


----------



## nazclk (Jun 9, 2010)

*Cancun Valet*

Just used them May 1 and they were great, especially since it took 3 hours to get through customs and immigration.  Take water and wear light clothes
as it is hotter than H___  in that huge room.  Reminds me of a cattle call at the state fair.


----------



## cymomtx (Jun 11, 2010)

We used them for two different arrivals on Saturday to bring us to the Royal Haciendas.  No problems.


----------



## Helene4 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you are going to any of the "Royals" why not use Thomas More? 
 Price? Reliability?


----------



## pjrose (Jun 11, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> If you are going to any of the "Royals" why not use Thomas More?
> Price? Reliability?



Last I looked they were more expensive for a private van, and might not have had the flexibility of a grocery stop on the way. 

Thomas More's standard (shared) round-trip was less flexible, with a pick-up for the return flight earlier than needed (in my opinion), while with either Cancun Valet or E+ you are going on your own schedule.

On the other hand, More has the advantage that the fare is charged to your resort bill.


----------



## M&M (Jun 11, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> If you are going to any of the "Royals" why not use Thomas More?
> Price? Reliability?



We've always used private transportation. We have eight in our group. It would cost us $150 to use Thomas Moore's transportation vs $65 for private service from Cancun Valet (or USA Transfers)


----------



## pjrose (Jun 11, 2010)

nazclk said:


> Just used them May 1 and they were great, especially since it took 3 hours to get through customs and immigration.  Take water and wear light clothes
> as it is hotter than H___  in that huge room.  Reminds me of a cattle call at the state fair.



We're arriving at 10 PM - I hope it will be less crowded then.


----------



## nazclk (Jun 15, 2010)

*10:00*

Yes they should have all the 3:00 pm flights out of there by then. :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Jun 15, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> If you are going to any of the "Royals" why not use Thomas More?
> Price? Reliability?





M&M said:


> We've always used private transportation. We have eight in our group. It would cost us $150 to use Thomas Moore's transportation vs $65 for private service from Cancun Valet (or USA Transfers)



Yesterday I got a call from the Royals, and booked Th. Moore for $55 one-way for 5.  Then I checked online; both E+ and Cancun Valet were $65 round-trip for the private van.  I cancelled Th. Moore and went with Cancun Valet.


----------



## M&M (Jun 15, 2010)

cymomtx said:


> We used them for two different arrivals on Saturday to bring us to the Royal Haciendas.  No problems.


That's good to hear. I hope you're enjoying your vacation. We'll be coming down on Saturday and can't wait to hit the beach


----------



## cymomtx (Jun 16, 2010)

It is HOT and HUMID....this is one of the hottest summers I think here.  Not much different then Houston.  There have been two weddings the last two evening and another tonight.  They showed game six last night poolside on an inflatable large screen TV, because of the wedding reception in the bar.  It was nice, the poolside was packed.


----------



## M&M (Jun 16, 2010)

cymomtx said:


> It is HOT and HUMID....this is one of the hottest summers I think here.  Not much different then Houston.  There have been two weddings the last two evening and another tonight.  *They showed game six last night poolside on an inflatable large screen TV, *because of the wedding reception in the bar.  It was nice, the poolside was packed.



Now that sounds like a fun! (poolside sports TV) :whoopie: 
Too bad the NBA Finals will be over by the time we get there.


----------



## sstamm (Jun 16, 2010)

cymomtx said:


> We used them for two different arrivals on Saturday to bring us to the Royal Haciendas.  No problems.



Can you tell me how much it was to the Royal Haciendas?  On their website it looks like it would be $65 one way and $125 round trip.  Was that what you paid?  It looks like they have an option for a grocery store stop, which is nice.

We usually rent a car wherever we travel for the 5 of us, but from all I've read, I'm hesitant to do that for this trip.  We really like being able to come and go as we please, I'm having a hard time with the idea of not being able to do that.

Has anyone used Cancun Valet for a private tour?  The price seems pretty reasonable - $275 for a 10 hour day wherever you want to go.
Maybe I should post that question as a different thread.


----------



## Suzanne C (Jun 18, 2010)

*Cancun Valet - Day Trips*

I've been using Cancun Valet for my transportation for the last four or five years now to and from the Cancun Royals and Royal Hacienda in Playa.  Also used them for day trips numerous times.  They are really great.  The $275 is definitely worth it to be able to have the flexibility to go where you want, stop and go whenever you want.  You can tailor your day trip to do whatever you want.  There are two drivers that I request - Armando or Julio.


----------



## sstamm (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Suzanne!

Do you generally book your day trips with them far in advance?
I'm still up in the air about what to do.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 19, 2010)

well...  i will give them a try next month. Thanks!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 20, 2010)

We just arrived at the Royal Islander on Cancun Valet, with our favorite driver, Julio Cesar.  He is always pleasant and smiling, his English is decent, and he works on Saturdays from 5AM to 11PM !!!!!

$65 round trip for the private van, vs $55 one way for Th More's private service.  (Private service is less than the per-person when you hit about 5 people).

I strongly recommend them!


----------



## M&M (Jun 20, 2010)

We also just arrived ( yesterday) and two different groups coming at different times. Both groups had no problem whatsoever. Very good service


----------



## Suzanne C (Jun 22, 2010)

sstamm said:


> Thanks Suzanne!
> 
> Do you generally book your day trips with them far in advance?
> I'm still up in the air about what to do.


When we have planned day trips in the past it's been when I'm traveling with several friends.  We plan ahead and book Cancun Valet for a particular day before we head to Cancun.  One of my friends I travel with does most of the planning for the day trips, planning where we are going etc.  She'll make the reservation with Vic at Cancun Valet ahead of time and request the drivers, etc.    We have also called them while we are in Cancun on the spur of the moment and planned a day trip for later in the week.  They have accomodated whatever we've wanted to do.


----------



## sstamm (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks very much.  I appreciate the info!!


----------



## post-it (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Cancun, which area are the Tri-Royals located according to this price list?

AIRPORT 
TO or FROM One Way
/ Round Trip 
Hotel Zone 35 / 65 
Downtown Cancun 35 / 65 
Moon Palace 35 / 65 
Gran Puerto Cancun  / Puerto Juarez / Ferry to Isla Mujeres 40 / 75 
Playa Mujeres 55 / 105 
Puerto Morelos 55 / 105 
Playa del Secreto 60 / 115 
Mayan Palace /  Playa Paraiso 60 / 115 
Playa Del Carmen 65 / 125 
Puerto Aventuras 70 / 135 
Xpu-Ha 75 / 145 
Akumal 85 / 165 
Xel-Ha 90 / 175 
Tankah / Soliman Bay 95 / 185 
Tulum 105 / 205


----------



## Karen G (Jun 23, 2010)

post-it said:


> I'm not familiar with Cancun, which area are the Tri-Royals located according to this price list?



Hotel Zone 35 / 65


----------

